# Monster vert tanks



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

What's everybody think about building a 55 and a 75 gallon vert?! Because I am going to try it on the next week!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Do it! I have a 90 gallon vert[36" x 18" x 31"] that I turned into a Colombian biotope myself and am letting that baby grow in nicely before the inhabitants are introduced in a couple of months....

The bigger, the better baby  [I also have 38 verts which share the 3 foot height and make GREAT thumbnail tanks!!]


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yours, what did you do about the doors did you make them or have them made?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

A friend of mine cut the glass, you just need the vert conversion elements for the door hinge(s) and vent screen(etc) depending on what you want to use....a lot of Sponsors sell such supplies. You can also get the glass cut for you at a Hardware store, for instance I had a 20 tall door break on me during a tank remodeling/cleaning...so had to repair that bad boy, and had Ace Hardware do the glass cutting....it was only like $6.00!

Josh's Frogs sells supplies. New England Herpetoculture I think sells the kits, JungleBox does the same, etc. Reach out to those guys if you're inclined...the latter two will custom size for you if you get in touch with them I'm sure!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

yours said:


> Do it! I have a 90 gallon vert[36" x 18" x 31"] that I turned into a Colombian biotope myself and am letting that baby grow in nicely before the inhabitants are introduced in a couple of months....
> 
> The bigger, the better baby  [I also have 38 verts which share the 3 foot height and make GREAT thumbnail tanks!!]


How do you get light to the bottom without frying the plants at the top?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I just switched over to TODD(light your reptiles) LED lights, for the tall verts like these....the LED SPOTLIGHTS...and for anyone that doesn't know, the heat output is a lot LESS than anything else out there...the LIGHT is far superior as well. One 24watt spotlight is perfect for one of these three foot tall vertical tanks; all my other tanks are being switched over to his brand spankin' new LED BARS(which will come in the mail this Saturday) so I'm pretty stoked about that and will write up a review then!

No comparison and clearly THE choice for the present and future....LED baby. I'd DEFINITELY consider the LED SPOTLIGHTS for such tanks tnorwood0811, you can get in touch with Todd on his website(lightyourreptiles.com), email([email protected]), or by phone(207-846-5224).


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah my ordeal is I need to figure out how to make the screen and find a place to get those plastic or rubber hinges that connect the glass


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm switching over to LED too! Big heat reduction and electricity bill reduction as well I'm going to check that place out now thanks :-D


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I gave you three sponsors that have the parts for the vertical kits(screen included), check out those sites!

Good thinking on LED! Todd is a great guy, you will NOT be disappointed with his enthusiasm and more importantly his product!!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

55's are really thin. Sure it's worth it on that tank? A 40 or 50 breeder gives you a lot more options with the width being more plant friendly.

Opinion, but something I would at least consider.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

tnorwood0811 said:


> Yeah my ordeal is I need to figure out how to make the screen and find a place to get those plastic or rubber hinges that connect the glass


Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces

Check out the 6 foot hinge there. You just cut it down. Any other brand hinge I have used always ends up breaking apart in the middle. I will not attempt any other brand besides this one.

To make your screen you need the following:

Screen replacement corners
Screen replacement frame
Spline (spline roller if you don't have one)
Window screen (I would use no see-um mesh to prevent fly escapes)

In addition, I would get those nylon turn knobs as well (I can't find them at my HD, only at Lowes). I do not use the screws, I get a nut and bolt kit, I believe 8 guage and use that instead. A non-pointed bolt/screw actually.

All those items can be found at Lowes except the no see-um. The one item I can't find at HD (see above). All the vert kits I have seen sold have something different about them. Keep this in mind because if you buy one from this guy, another from that, and then make your own, they won't be identical. So if consistency and uniformity mean anything to you, may consider making your own. If you need something explained more, just ask.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, I am currently working on a 190 gallon vert. I am not sure how it is going to work out yet. I am planning on putting glass up about a foot and a half on the bottom, and about a foot of glass on the top. I have not figured out exactly how but I want one door on each side to open outward like an exo terra. 
So far I have only gs'ed the background and coco fiber on half the background.
It will be 5 feet tall, two feet wide, and 3 feet to the back of the tank.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I did a 150 vert, I finished the actual construction but never planted it as I was moving soon after completion. Movers broke it during delivery to my new apt so it's gone now, but the thread might give you some ideas. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/62037-150-vert-construction-wip-pic-heavy.html


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

crittercurt said:


> Hello, I am currently working on a 190 gallon vert. I am not sure how it is going to work out yet. I am planning on putting glass up about a foot and a half on the bottom, and about a foot of glass on the top. I have not figured out exactly how but I want one door on each side to open outward like an exo terra.
> So far I have only gs'ed the background and coco fiber on half the background.
> It will be 5 feet tall, two feet wide, and 3 feet to the back of the tank.


???? Confusing. I take this to mean 1.5 feet on bottom. 1 foot at top. And two panes of glass in the middle taking up the remaining 2.5 feet. 

This leaves a vent out of the equation. Also, I don't see the ability to hinge the center panes like you want with glass above and below it. Maybe try framing the glass with something not as fragile and with a little more substance. So that the glass has something to pivot and swing from. Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tnorwood0811 said:


> Yeah my ordeal is I need to figure out how to make the screen and find a place to get those plastic or rubber hinges that connect the glass


DIY screen. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html



tnorwood0811 said:


> What's everybody think about building a 55 and a 75 gallon vert?! Because I am going to try it on the next week!


3 ft corner vert 75 gallon. Not a DIY vert though. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I would suggest sliding doors on anything bigger than a 20 personaly. Those plastic hinges just plain suck imo. Had a few wear out and replacing them on a functioning vivs is not allways a good option. Then add the weight of a decent sized door and your asking for trouble. I also cracked a hinged door by having it slip out of my hand and nail the rack it was sitting on.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I did a 55 vert a while back... Here is an example of what I did.


















Bottom line, Aquarium living hinge is your best friend when you are doing a vert!

For the acrylic pieces I used for the latch, I just found them on line at some other whole seller... However I am pretty sure that places like Josh's Frogs retails some acrylic clasps and hinges.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
Bottom line, Aquarium living hinge is your best friend when you are doing a vert! [/QUOTE]

I respectfully disagree. Its cheap and easy yes. 

I do like the double doors you did though. Im doing a 55 vert for a friend like that but still sliding doors.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Bottom line, Aquarium living hinge is your best friend when you are doing a vert! [/QUOTE]

I respectfully disagree. Its cheap and easy yes. 

I do like the double doors you did though. Im doing a 55 vert for a friend like that but still sliding doors.[/QUOTE]

I really have never had a problem with any of my verts, and they all have the living hinge...

Granted you have to be careful when opening, not to crack or drop the front glass panel...

Every time I do a bigger vert , I always have my glass cut from a glass place... some the vert kits you can buy have pretty thin glass. I figure if your going this far for an enclosure, then its a good idea to think ahead about broken glass. There is nothing worse than breaking a top or in this case a front door while the enclosure is occupied!

There are other options to the living hinge... A lot of vendors offer acrylic piano hinge and acrylic standard hinges.

the reason I guess that i'm so married to the concept of a flip down door is due to my ever growing lack of space lol.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah thanks for all the tips guys I guess I will go ahead and start preparing everything. I will probably go with a 75!


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

For another method my take is to silicone a piece of glass, to a alum screen frame and use metal hinges. 
This is only a 15h but it should upscale well, my next vert will be a 20h or 29, and will use this method again


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but converting a pre-built aquarium into a vertical vivarium is a messy way to do it. You can easily just buy the glass and construct your own, giving you much more freedom in size. This is especially true when going with larger tanks. Aquariums just don't give you enough width to give you an aesthetically pleasing size, IMO of course.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I only have one tank that has a vent and that tank stays drier on the inside then what I like. I have never had a problem with my tanks fogging up so I figured I would try it with no vent and if that does not work I will figure out a way to put one in. I was going to get sliding doors but after I looked at how wide the door space would be I would only have 12 inch wide access, I don't think I would even be able to arrange plants or pull frogs or tads easy without pulling the sliders off. I was planning on using piano or living hinges on the sides, if I am off a 16th of an inch I will silicone the edge to prevent fruit flies from getting out.
If you have any bad experiences or better ideas please feel free to share, I am sure everyone would profit from it.

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

VicSkimmr said:


> Maybe it's just me, but converting a pre-built aquarium into a vertical vivarium is a messy way to do it. You can easily just buy the glass and construct your own, giving you much more freedom in size. This is especially true when going with larger tanks. Aquariums just don't give you enough width to give you an aesthetically pleasing size, IMO of course.


I understand the width issue but the 40 breeders are perfect. About 18" of width when turned on end. And if you buy them during the dollar a gallon sale there is no way in hell you can come close to getting the same amout of glass for anywhere near the price in 1/4". And messy? I just don't understand that at all. Mine are clean and just as showy as functional.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Eric Walker said:


> I understand the width issue but the 40 breeders are perfect. About 18" of width when turned on end. And if you buy them during the dollar a gallon sale there is no way in hell you can come close to getting the same amout of glass for anywhere near the price in 1/4". And messy? I just don't understand that at all. Mine are clean and just as showy as functional.


I just don't like all of that plastic trim around the edges. No need to get defensive over it, I'm not insulting anyone who chooses to do it.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Eric Walker said:


> I understand the width issue but the 40 breeders are perfect. About 18" of width when turned on end. And if you buy them during the dollar a gallon sale there is no way in hell you can come close to getting the same amout of glass for anywhere near the price in 1/4". And messy? I just don't understand that at all. Mine are clean and just as showy as functional.


Speaking of the dollar a gallon sale! When is that going to happen again?!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Speaking of the dollar a gallon sale! When is that going to happen again?!


I think it only happens once a year :/ so next winter?


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

I ended up googling it and it happened in late January. Hopefully it will be one in the winter! But hey if it's not there is always Craigslist and eBay!


----------

